# Sound Boards.



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Have any of you tried these sound boards out? There are some really neat sounds on here, I just wish some of them were more clear.http://www.soundboard.com


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I checked em out pretty good sounds but not clear enough to me. They do have a lot of variations though. Might be able to practice on your howler with them and try to imitate the sounds.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup, there is bobcat sounds and fox sounds.


----------

